

Show HN: Capian – Make better UX evaluations faster - jmlacroix
http://capian.co

======
jmlacroix
Hello HN. My partner is a UX designer and I'm a full-stack dev. While watching
her work, I found that she was wasting so much time building her usability
evaluations reports that I built a tool to help her out.

It's a SaaS service for generating reports with a Chrome extension to allow
capturing problems onsite.

I'd love to get feedback from fellow UX designers and usability professionals
about their workflow and how to cover all the needs.

